

Humor: Worst Captcha Ever - omarseyal
http://depressedprogrammer.wordpress.com/2008/04/20/worst-captcha-ever/
Wow.  That is a stunningly bad captcha.  Just really bad ... I sometimes wonder how these things went from trying to solve a simple problem, to creating unusable provisioning processes for users everywhere...
======
mynameishere
I got one where the clue was, "People who annoy you".

------
aflag
It's even for a human to recognize that stuff. I usually get the captchas
wrong a few times before getting it right, I supose that it'll be even worse
if people start doing that.

------
aneesh
Even worse: A partial derivative captcha

<http://brad.livejournal.com/2331278.html>

------
Goladus
It looks like somebody trying to be clever. It's an obfuscation of the word
'pussy'

------
cbarning
All Captchas should have animals in them

